# Which IMS basket?



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm confused as to which size basket I would be best off with, seems to be quite a range between them. I usually dose between 16g & 18g depending on the beans I'm using


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I have one of these which fits ok in a gaggia basket though would have gone for a similar sized ridgeless if not buying 2nd hand.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I have one of these which fits ok in a gaggia basket though would have gone for a similar sized ridgeless if not buying 2nd hand.


So would I be better going for the 12-18g basket?

this one - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/IMS-Gaggia-Competition-Filter-Basket-1218g---B682TH245M/m-m-2001.aspx


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

get a VST


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I have one of these which fits ok in a gaggia basket though would have gone for a similar sized ridgeless if not buying 2nd hand.


So would I be better going for the 12-18g basket?

this one - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/IMS-Gaggia-Competition-Filter-Basket-1218g---B682TH245M/m-m-2001.aspx


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Diggy87 said:


> So would I be better going for the 12-18g basket?
> 
> this one - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/IMS-Gaggia-Competition-Filter-Basket-1218g---B682TH245M/m-m-2001.aspx


Dunno, never used one. Ridgeless baskets are a bit easier to remove from the portafilter, but my ridgeless is a VST so difficult to compare otherwise.

That one you linked to is in the range you want to dose though I'd reccommend the coin test if using near the upper limit just to make sure you're not overloading with the showerhead depth of your machine.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Boots is right - I have ridgeless VST 15g, as I like the output around 30-40g, depending on bean. It is faultless.

I also have a ridgeless IMS - used for a week now sat in my drawer. The dose range they quote makes no sense - gives a massive range in the headspace available above the puck.

You need to standardise factors where you can - get a VST and fix your dose in, vary your dose out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've only used VST or stock baskets. Love my 18g VST.

Anyone used a ims and vst


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've only used VST or stock baskets. Love my 18g VST.
> 
> Anyone used a ims and vst


Yes. But I'm using the vst along with that Londinium ims shower screen. 15g baskets all the way here. I got into that after a mini training session at Foundry when I got the L-R from them


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Anyone used a ims and vst


As above - yes - but dislike the IMS basket.

Have an IMS screen, but that's different.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Great thanks for the advice. I'll take a look at the ridgeles. I'm guessing I'd be better with the 18g VST as 17g is about my mid range


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

They are calibrated to +/- 1g so work to that. I tend to dose 15.5 and it works every time.

People say the 18g basket is more forgiving than the 15g also (maybe due to deeper bed doing more to overcome poor distribution?) but I have found the 15 fine on a Classic and now a lever.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Diggy87 said:


> Great thanks for the advice. I'll take a look at the ridgeles. I'm guessing I'd be better with the 18g VST as 17g is about my mid range


Yes the 18g basket will be the one for your dose .

I found the 15g to be devil's work , as these baskets need alot finer grind that stock baskets and with the lower dose , that means finer still.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I struggle more with 15g VSTs. They're my least favourite VST.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I opted for the 18g, also I've got an IMS shower screen on route


----------

